# Name help!



## Crazy_cat_lady (28 August 2020)

so all being well I'm picking up the rather gorgeous person shown below in 3 weeks time 😍

However i cannot come up with a name for her. Obviously on "meeting" her and having her around the place one may pop into my head. I like the name Poppy but my mum's ragdoll is called that so I can't really use that. I quite like 2 syllable names. I rather like the name Moet but OH says he will just call her Mo and he supports Liverpool and they have a player called Mo Salah- I support their arch rivals Manchester United so I cant be having that!!

Other possibilities are Zoe and Mia but for some reason they don't quite "go"

The breeder said she is naughty and a little minx 🤣


----------



## cobgoblin (28 August 2020)

She looks lie a Fifi Trixiebelle. 

What a pretty cat!


----------



## Lindylouanne (28 August 2020)

Whatever you call her she is gorgeous. Portia, Polly, Sophie.

All my cats are old now and I’m telling everyone I’m not having any more but seeing all the new HHO kittens is making it very very hard not to buckle 😁


----------



## Rumtytum (28 August 2020)

She’s gorgeous 💓!
I like Sushi (as a name, not to eat 😀)


----------



## silv (28 August 2020)

Edwina springs to mind, she’s beautiful


----------



## SashaBabe (28 August 2020)

She's beautiful. I would call her Mabel


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 August 2020)

she is lovely,  phoebe,  pushkin,  buffy,  puffa,  bella


----------



## cobgoblin (28 August 2020)

If she's a little minx, how about Pandora?

Or Zsa Zsa.


----------



## Amymay (28 August 2020)

Pebbles 💕💕


----------



## scats (28 August 2020)

Oh she’s gorgeous!

Looking at her, the name Tilly popped into my head.  Or Missy.


----------



## GinnyWeasley (28 August 2020)

She looks like a Sassy to me, or maybe a Sadie or Lady Fluffington the first! Whatever you go with it will be great, she’s beautiful!


----------



## Lynnfigaro (29 August 2020)

Artemis ? Goddess of wild things and hunting


----------



## Griffin (29 August 2020)

Sekmet after the Egyptian goddess.  She's so cute, her little face!


----------



## HashRouge (29 August 2020)

Mouse

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 August 2020)

Thank you everyone a lot to consider, think I need to meet her and hopefully one falls into place, i need something that can sound angry if needed when she's doing something she shouldn't!


----------



## faerie666 (29 August 2020)

I know you're probably looking for serious answers, but if you get stuck, you could always look on here:

Bob Mortimer Cat Names For Sale

P.S. She is irresponsibly cute!


----------



## Shady (29 August 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thank you everyone a lot to consider, think I need to meet her and hopefully one falls into place, i need something that can sound angry if needed when she's doing something she shouldn't!
		
Click to expand...

Yes wait till you live with her. One will pop up.
She is absolutely gorgeous. I am very jealous!
One of my slinkie's really thought a lot of herself so I gave her a proper trashy name. Ellie May, and I have a slinkie one now called Mini Me. I don't know why but it suits her
I love the name Talulah and I am determined to have one named this one day!!


----------



## Rumtytum (29 August 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thank you everyone a lot to consider, think I need to meet her and hopefully one falls into place, i need something that can sound angry if needed when she's doing something she shouldn't!
		
Click to expand...

Cats never do anything they shouldn’t.  Humans just don’t understand/don’t have a sense of humour 😀


----------



## D66 (29 August 2020)

Delilah - it means Temptress


----------



## lookingforadvice (29 August 2020)

Oh what a beautiful kitten!

I imagine a very feminine name would suit her. Something like belle 

I like another posters suggestion of missy 

I like poppy - but I think it’s overused


----------



## fabbydo (3 September 2020)

HRH Priscilla Scrummy Pants
(I'm not allowed to name pets anymore ☹)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 September 2020)

All being well 2 weeks today she should be here 😍

Hermione is the current name thats feeling "right" so far but I'm worried its a bit of a mouthful and can't really be shortened


----------



## Rumtytum (5 September 2020)

D66 said:



			Delilah - it means Temptress

Click to expand...

I didn’t know that! Brings a new meaning to the Tom Jones song 😀


----------



## Rumtytum (5 September 2020)

fabbydo said:



			HRH Priscilla Scrummy Pants
(I'm not allowed to name pets anymore ☹)
		
Click to expand...

The full name for our cat was Her Royal Highness Princess Pushka Beauty Bottom of the Night (and I wasn’t allowed to name pets either 😁).


----------



## fabbydo (5 September 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			The full name for our cat was Her Royal Highness Princess Pushka Beauty Bottom of the Night (and I wasn’t allowed to name pets either 😁).
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me!


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 September 2020)

Rumpus,  Sassy, Sapphire, Alice, Daisy, Florence Portia, Lexus, Lexi, Coffee or Mildred!


----------



## [139672] (5 September 2020)

Suki or just Tig or tigpuss 😀


----------



## Bellasophia (5 September 2020)

Beautiful girl..Cleo. Camilla..Paris.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 September 2020)

Yes to a Harry Potter themed name!!!

Though I quite like Minx, she is just too beautiful!


----------



## [139672] (5 September 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			All being well 2 weeks today she should be here 😍

Hermione is the current name thats feeling "right" so far but I'm worried its a bit of a mouthful and can't really be shortened
		
Click to expand...

Short name ‘Marni’


----------



## farmanimals (7 September 2020)

how about Wilkerson ?


----------



## farmanimals (8 September 2020)

by the way animal trivia has lots of information about different types of animals that you may not know. its not too specific but it is very informative and fun


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 September 2020)

So she has arrived! Beautifully socialised by her breeder. Gary (Tuxedo) is very mixed towards her, he lets her climb all over him in his bed, other times he's being a bit too rough with her and she squeals, its hard to tell if it's aggressive or just overly rough play.

I've narrowed it down to 3 names: Amy, Lexi or Penny


----------



## fabbydo (21 September 2020)

She's gorgeous.  I'm not allowed to name pets (see previous reply 😳) so no more suggestions from me!


----------



## Rumtytum (21 September 2020)

Oh my life she is just a bundle of cute 💓.  I was banned from naming pets too (but I do like Penny 😊). Fingers crossed she and Gary will soon be best friends.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 September 2020)

Just because!


----------



## Shady (23 September 2020)

How did I miss this !
She is absolutely beautiful. Fantastic markings too

Still can't help you with a name i'm afraid , but I did know a Lexi and I couldn't bloody stand her !


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 September 2020)

She is currently now called Penny. Hilariously I read an Amazon review and someone referred to their kitten as Penny Dreadful so she will be called that if she is being naughty... although of course something this gorgeous with those big blue eyes and white mittens would never be naughty!

OH keeps calling her Lottie and I knew someone who sucked up to their manager and the manager called them Lottie so he needs to stop as it reminds me of her!

Hes also in trouble as he fed Gary her food "because he wanted it" and guess who had to clean shit off Gary not long after getting home from work!!! He went in the shower as no way was my gag reflex coping with wiping him down 🤮 he was shocked I was annoyed when he originally told me he'd done it as all the rules of introducing new food gradually went out the window!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 September 2020)

Oh my, isn't she just scrumptious!?! Please keep the pictures coming. 😊


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 September 2020)

"The Tuxedo cat & the Ragdoll"


----------



## Shady (2 October 2020)

Gorgeous and the matching nose markings are amazing.
Really super cats  CCL


----------

